# Guitar hero controller



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

IS the guitar hero controller fully compatable with rock band? The bloke in HMV didn't know. If it is compatable I'm after Rockband beetles.


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Bump as I'd like too know this as well


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

They should be dude.

edit confirmed maybe??

http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2008/11/official-guitar/

Edit again!

Providing you have the world tour one its okay on anything..and from memory the world tour ones are the same as any other Guitar hero one.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Well if its any use to you I have the complete rock band kit (drums, guitar and mic) and I play guitar hero world tour and guitar hero 5 and they all work 100% with each other so I would like to assume they work the other way around.

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## Mr-Malco (Sep 24, 2009)

it is fully compatible, I have the Guitar from Guitar hero 3 and the Guitar from Guitar Hero World Tour, both are 100% compatible with RockBand...happy strumming!!!


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar Hero 2 and 3 controllers both work with Rock Band 1 and 2 for me


----------

